# Time wasters and viv kickers



## selina (Apr 18, 2006)

I have noticed that many of the classifieds are answered by people with no intention of buying (viv kicking) Why do people waste the vendors time buy asking stupid questions when they have no intention of buying? why not flip through the classifieds of your local papers and ring up the guy selling his second hand car and waste his time!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Well, the classifieds are part of an online community [the forums] which is ahy you get general chat within the adds, nothin really wrong with it, its not like "they" are actually phoning the guy up and taking up valuable tv time.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

selina i am going to add to this instead of deleting it, i would like to say that although i am the same as you and against vivs for torts, if you took your time and read of few posts from the person you are aiming these comments at you would realise that she is a definate viv hater and asked a question about the lighting not the table (which she does actively promote the use of)...and anyway it would be of better use to try and re-educate people who do use vivs for torts in a nice way so's not to scare them off, people do not listen to abuse......and would also add that your comment was about someone wasting time posting in classifieds section with no intent to buy what was your post then?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well i have say back and watched for 2 days, and while you do seem to have some great knowledge selina, you do seem to have come on here and had a go at a few people, and not always for a good reason.
why dont you help people with your knowledge rather than take the piss out of them?, remember, once you knew nothing, therefor someone must have taken their time to teach you.


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

im trying to follow this discussion but i cant find the original posts that are mentioned? have they been removed as i cant find them in either the shelled section or the classifieds.


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

yeah the tort table advert was where they were posted but Icey the advertiser asked that they be removed to make way for serious enquiries.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not just that, there were several threads on the snakes section too.


----------



## Icey (Apr 24, 2006)

Like I said in the post, I am happy to talk to anyone who wants to question me about them - no problem at all.

I can understand Selina's point of view & everyone elses.

It's all forgotten about now


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

yeh i removed them just because it confuses icey classified post....


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

k fair enough


----------



## selina (Apr 18, 2006)

but classifieds arnt part of the chat forum surely everybody who ever sells on there doesnt want to put up with time wasters,picture collectors or just viv kickers! if you wanted to disscus what your selling you would put it on the chat part of the forum! instead DREAMERS waste peoples time!


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

which is why i removed all of the comments as none of them where helping iceys cause...and incase i'm being thick can you explain what you mean by " A VIV KICKER"....


----------



## selina (Apr 18, 2006)

people in the car industry have Sunday tyre kickers who just fill in time asking questions and test driving cars with no intention of buying. as herpers we have the same Viv kickers!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

a lot of people on the herp scene do call them tyre kickers too.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

well in my time at this forum no-one has ever reported any kind of problem such as "viv kicking" in the classifieds section and as long as any questions being asked are relevent surely that does help any body thinking of buying.....


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

to tell the truth i didnt think that wizzasmums comments hurt the ad as she is a well respected tort lover and she was making sure they were good tables not just something someone had put together to make some money. anyone who knows her on this forum would have seen that as common sense and thought that if she thought they were good then they were well setup if they bought one.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

This looks interesting! :lol: ...I caught the posts before they were deleted, I also know of *wizzasmum* and *Icey* Too...But not sure about you *Selina*?!!! :roll: ...were ya from by the way :wink: ?

Having been in the Car selling game and Antiques trade for a number of years I think I may have a little buying and selling experience...When you advertise an item for sale you have to take into consideration that you are gonna get (I like to use my 3 sayings) *Messers*, *Dreamers* and everyones favourite *The Tyre Kicker*!, or in this case *The Viv Kicker*!...But the real question being, just what kicked it all off in the first place?...I think I may know :wink: ?!...And *Selina*, maybe you should "*look before you leap*"...just my 2 pennies worth :wink: ...T.T. 8)


----------



## Tomosan (Feb 11, 2006)

Terrific tortoise said:


> This looks interesting! :lol: ...I caught the posts before they were deleted, I also know of *wizzasmum* and *Icey* Too...But not sure about you *Selina*?!!! :roll: ...were ya from by the way :wink: ?
> 
> Having been in the Car selling game and Antiques trade for a number of years I think I may have a little buying and selling experience...When you advertise an item for sale you have to take into consideration that you are gonna get (I like to use my 3 sayings) *Messers*, *Dreamers* and everyones favourite *The Tyre Kicker*!, or in this case *The Viv Kicker*!...But the real question being, just what kicked it all off in the first place?...I think I may know :wink: ?!...And *Selina*, maybe you should "*look before you leap*"...just my 2 pennies worth :wink: ...T.T. 8)


Here here! lets all not argue online...Because if you did it in the street, i'd arrest you :lol:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

*Tomosan*, are you one of the* boys in blue then* :shock: ...T.T. 8)


----------



## Tomosan (Feb 11, 2006)

Terrific tortoise said:


> *Tomosan*, are you one of the* boys in blue then* :shock: ...T.T. 8)


Mainly black and white these days :lol: But yeah i am


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

I have made a couple of citizens arrests :roll: ...most of the coppers I know, would keep that info. under their hat :wink: ...T.T. 8)


----------



## Tomosan (Feb 11, 2006)

Terrific tortoise said:


> *I have made a couple of citizens arrests* :roll: ...most of the coppers I know, would keep that info. under their hat :wink: ...T.T. 8)


Really? What led to that? 

Why would i want to keep that info under my hat? :?


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

There are a number of professions that change peoples perceptions, a *police officer* being one of those :wink: ...T.T. 8)


----------



## Tomosan (Feb 11, 2006)

Terrific tortoise said:


> There are a number of professions that change peoples perceptions, a *police officer* being one of those :wink: ...T.T. 8)


I enjoy my job, it's very rewarding. I like working with the public. We're just normal people, If someones perception of me changes only when they know what i do for a living, then more fool them...You obviously know the wrong kind of coppers. I'm gay too, have a field day!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey did I say it changed my perception?!...I was on about the general publics perceptions...So are you a bent bent copper?!!!, or just a bent copper?!!! :lol: :wink: ...T.T. 8)


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Are you like that one from The Thin Blue Line then? j/k

I know some coppers that are real arseholes and it's a complete power-trip to them. I also know some that are the complete opposite. It goes to show that again, personalities are what it comes down to.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

I agree with Simon on that.Some coppers think they are the bees knees when they put that uniform on whereas i have met a lot of coppers that are a great laugh.

I used to go to a lot of 999 do's as a mate of mine was a firefighter in London and you find out pretty quickly that all the people are the same as everyone else its just in my experience the coppers and firefighters tend to drink a hell of a lot more than most people.It must just be because of the things that they have to witness every day.

I did notice that the firefighters were a lot worse than the police but i think that is down to the job they do and what they have to deal with at almost every shout.

That said i take my hat off to the fire brigade and the police force.Those are 2 jobs that i can honestly say i could never even think about doing


----------



## Tomosan (Feb 11, 2006)

Terrific tortoise said:


> Hey did I say it changed my perception?!...


 I never accused you of having changed your perception :? I just gave my veiws.



Terrific tortoise said:


> ...So are you a bent bent copper?!!!, or just a bent copper?!!! :lol: :wink: ...T.T. 8)


 :roll: Are you always this funny?!



Greenphase said:


> That said i take my hat off to the fire brigade and the police force.Those are 2 jobs that i can honestly say i could never even think about doing


Policing has it's downsides, it depends on the kinda person you are i guess. But i would not swap it for anything. As for ar**hole coppers there are a few just like any other proffesion. Tho with programs like the one shown on Ch 4 the other night, it's little wonder the public have the wrong impression. I just hope the officers featured on that get what they deserve.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

I know what you mean mate you get a couple of bastards in a job and everyone goes on a downer with anyone in the same proffession.I have nothing against coppers on a whole just the jumped up youngsters that let the uniform go to their heads.It seems to make them think they are invincible when in all honesty they are just an idiot with attitude


----------



## Tomosan (Feb 11, 2006)

Greenphase said:


> I know what you mean mate you get a couple of bastards in a job and everyone goes on a downer with anyone in the same proffession.I have nothing against coppers on a whole just the jumped up youngsters that let the uniform go to their heads.It seems to make them think they are invincible when in all honesty they are just an idiot with attitude


I'm a youngster  But i'd like to think i'm not jumped up. I just treat people with the same courtosey they treat me with. I think there need to be more police on the streets, walking the beat. As it has been proven this is one of the most effective crime prevention measures going. It also boosts public confidence in the police, and means that the police themselves arn't just spending all day around toe-rags.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

There are always police wandering up and down the town centre where I work :lol: One came into the shop for lunch and used the talky-thing to ask the other police man if he wanted a custard doughnut instead of one of the other cakes :lol: I nearly burst out laughing it was so funny :lol:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

*Tomosan*, I was merely responding to your last post


> You obviously know the wrong kind of coppers. I'm gay too, have a field day!


yeah I like to have a laugh, how about you?!

Ok, scenario 1- You have been invited to a dinner party and you do not know anyone there, and you have took a friend with you. Everything seems to be going ok until your friend mentions your job title, then the mood changes...perceptions have altered about you...Now the wrong kind of copper (*as you put it*) was a high ranking armed police officer, who told me that story, along with a few other stories about once "*Joe Public*" becomes aware of your profession, there perceptions change about you, this must of happened to you, and if it hasnt, I am sure it will...T.T. 8)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

whos gay? has baz got a friend?


----------



## Tomosan (Feb 11, 2006)

Terrific tortoise said:


> yeah I like to have a laugh, how about you?!
> 
> Ok, scenario 1- You have been invited to a dinner party and you do not know anyone there, and you have took a friend with you. Everything seems to be going ok until your friend mentions your job title, then the mood changes...perceptions have altered about you...Now the wrong kind of copper (*as you put it*) was a high ranking armed police officer, who told me that story, along with a few other stories about once "*Joe Public*" becomes aware of your profession, there perceptions change about you, this must of happened to you, and if it hasnt, I am sure it will...T.T. 8)


Nope, never happened, I'm armed too. Don't know any officer who it has happened to...Would not really care if their perceptions did change, i'd just think their silly..


----------



## Tomosan (Feb 11, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> whos gay? has baz got a friend?


 Me


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

result, baz you've pulled hunnie :lol:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

piss off *nige*, I did all the grooming :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: !!!...T.T. 8)


----------

